
Twitter bot that tweets Wikipedia edits made from IP addresses of Congress - frostmatthew
https://twitter.com/congressedits
======
evv
This feels like christmas morning.

And because it's wikipedia, we can harvest this data all the way back in time!

------
coretx
Ohai! PirateParty dude here. Can we copy the code so that we can easily
monitor other parliaments and senates around the world ?

~~~
wluu
According to
[https://twitter.com/parliamentedits](https://twitter.com/parliamentedits), it
looks like the source is here -
[https://github.com/edsu/anon](https://github.com/edsu/anon)

Have fun :)

------
adamnemecek
Some of these are pretty funny

[https://twitter.com/congressedits/status/487338666357174272](https://twitter.com/congressedits/status/487338666357174272)

which links to

[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?diff=616433636&oldid=614...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?diff=616433636&oldid=614980617)

------
TrainedMonkey
I think there is a logical continuation. There are plenty of IP addresses
owned by private companies that have mentions in wikipedia. Link changes done
from those IP ranges with edits of articles that mention entity IP ranges
belong to. Why stop at Congress when we can have similar data sets for Google,
BP, Yahoo, Apple, etc.

------
tlo
Nice one:
[https://twitter.com/congressedits/status/486895711402070016](https://twitter.com/congressedits/status/486895711402070016)

~~~
diminoten
I like this one, personally:
[https://twitter.com/congressedits/status/487338666357174272](https://twitter.com/congressedits/status/487338666357174272)

------
Sami_Lehtinen
What about other countries (Finland, Sweden, Estonia, Germany, France,
Australia, New Zealand, Iceland, Singapore, China, India) or organizations
(Microsoft, Google, Yahoo, Apple, Tata, Baidu, So, Pfizer)? Is there generic
platform where information about IP ranges can be entered? Or are this 'one
off' projects? Why not to make generic solution?

~~~
edsu
If you can identify the IP ranges you can configure anon
[https://github.com/edsu/anon](https://github.com/edsu/anon) to listen for
edits from them, and announce them using a particular Twitter account.

Honestly, I just put anon together in a few hours, and didn't put a great deal
of thought into it. It might make sense to do what you suggest, and create a
more generic webapp to deploy on Wikimedia labs, which manages the IP ranges,
and Twitter accounts to post to.

------
webXL
Not sure what the benefit is. As LTE-enabled tablets and personal hotspots
proliferate, it will be very easy to cover-up who made the anonymous edits.

What would really be interesting are edits made from known Tor endpoints.

~~~
jstanek
Tor endpoints are forbidden from making anonymous edits to Wikipedia.

~~~
araneae
Lots of proxy servers (mine included) are banned as well.

------
irfan
Just launched @PakistanEdits Unfortunately IP addresses of Govt. owned
institutes are not available but its fun to see what is being edited from the
whole country :-)

------
Neoinr
I've just used the open source code to make one for the Australian Parliament,
@AussieParlEdits

------
AustinDizzy
It'd also be interesting to see what IPs from the FCC and NSA's ranges edit.

------
DanBC
It'd be brilliant if there was something similar for UK politicians.

~~~
mutagen
There is!

[https://twitter.com/parliamentedits](https://twitter.com/parliamentedits)

Nothing tweeted yet except mention of the US Congress one, corresponding
accounts also for Canada and Sweden and a mention of IFTTT and code at
[https://github.com/edsu/anon](https://github.com/edsu/anon)

------
m52go
This is genius.

